# Delta Aquatic Nurseries Ltd?



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I drove by No.5 Rd in Richmond and saw a big sign of this company. 
I have never heard of them.
Could anyone please tell me a bit about them?
Thank you.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Delta Aquatic Nurseries | Wholesale Tropical Fish, Goldfish, Pond Fish, Aquatic Plants and Pond Plants


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

They should be a wholesaler. Positive that they don't sell to the public, they only deal to pet shops.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's right. Wholesaler to stores. 
Some of your
Local stores and big
Box stores carry their fish.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I see, thanks guys. I drove by and saw a big sign and thought how come I have never heard anyone mentioning that store. i was it was new so was thinking of going there to check them out.
I guess since they dont deal with retail I probably should not bother then.
Thanks.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think this is the glass being offered on Craigslist on the Spotted forum


----------

